
Three Virtues (Larry Wall) - kevinguay
http://threevirtues.com/
======
Communitivity
I have a saying I've given to every programmer I've mentored, that builds on
what Larry Wall said: Good programmers are Lazy, Shy, Dry, and Spry.

Lazy - Same thing, but also with emphasis on automation and guarding against
overengineering

Shy - Encapsulating code modules and writing to enable testing in isolation

Dry - Don't repeat yourself, automate where you can when you can

Spry - Always be willing to adapt better processes, adopt the Agile mindset
and don't be a slave to any one process or technique. At a deeper level this
includes striving for the Ri level of Shu Ha Ri in our programming skills [1]

The above is going in a book I'm writing, albeit slowly.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shuhari](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shuhari)

